# 500 gal. Turbo Turf De-icing/Anti Icing Sprayer



## ultimate09 (Oct 21, 2012)

500 gallon Turbo Turf Brine Sprayer for sale with three lane boom, cab controller, and 100' manual hose reel along with LED work lights and Amber strobe light. Unit has had less then 10 loads sprayed through it. We bought it towards the end of a heavy salt season when we were running out to stretch the salt we had left and then didn't use it at all last season. It has been stored inside my shop ever since. The black you see on the skid is Lubra-seal that we spray our salt equipment with at the end of the season. Cash talks! Call or text (412) 559-7809. Will also include 2 275 gallon totes of brine and 2 empty totes that were sued as a brine maker.

Also have 2 8,000 gallon storage tanks and 2 500 gallon tanks for brine maker with all of the fittings and valves for a separate price. I will post pics. when I get them.





































New $6,768.10

My price $4,500.00


----------



## ultimate09 (Oct 21, 2012)

Price Drop $3,700.00


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

how much for the storage tanks? i need a few more, and do you have pictures or dimensions of them?


----------



## ultimate09 (Oct 21, 2012)

Bump $3,500.00


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice set up. Just curious why your getting out of liquid. Im thinking about going to liquid but just not sure how well it works.


----------



## ultimate09 (Oct 21, 2012)

I just don't have a call for pre-treating like I thought I would and frankly never got around to selling its benefits to my customers so I have very little call for it.


----------



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

Still available?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

mr.lawn works said:


> Still available?


Probably not with his last bump, I'm thinking that was fair.


----------



## ultimate09 (Oct 21, 2012)

Sorry, it sold and I forgot it was posted here.


----------

